# Elizabeth,NJ-4yM-Shoulder cyst-ACO asking for help



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: All Star Pets 

[email protected]

I got a call from Animal Control in Elizabeth, NJ this morning asking if I could take in a purebred Shepherd that has some sort of cyst on his shoulder that needs to be taken care of. This is shocking in of itself in that the ACOs at Elizabeth NEVER call about any dog so this one must be something special. They say the dog has a great temperament and they really would like to see him saved. The dog has been there for over a month now so time is of the essence. They kept him around hoping a rescue would step up to help - and they usually kill everything without batting an eye. Since I just took in the Rott with the nasty leg wound, I don't have a spot for this poor angel so any offers of help would be most appreciated. The ACO is guessing that the dog is about 4 years old (but take that with a grain of salt). Please call David at the Elizabeth pound at 908 820-4242 if you can help get this guy out of there. And if you could please let me know if he is saved I would appreciate it much.

please cross post widely.


Donna B
Executive Director
All Star Pet Rescue, Inc.
Linden, NJ 
http://www.allstar.petfinder.com


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

can we get a pic? i will post it out there too.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THANKS









Tried finding a website for this shelter to no avail.
emailed back to the rescue that sent out the plea to see if they can obtain a pic.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

shelter has no website. rescue will try / ask if they will be allowed to take a pic. 
(I can be pm'd for further info)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

removing my post, I was thinking of anyother place and was trying to provide you with their info. Sorry


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No Rosa..(that shelter is in NC not NJ)
The rescue informed me that this shelter does not have a website...


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll donate somethings towards his cyst removal if that will help the Jersey boy. He must be something special if they are trying to help him.


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

Just spoke with David. This is an interesting case, he said the dog was picked up as a stray and they have identified the owner, but the owner has not returned their calls. He described the dog as a large, black & tan, maybe 5 - 6 years old. I asked about gray on the muzzle and he said he didn't have much. I'm looking for a dog under 2 years old, but if there is something I can do to help with this guy's rescue, I am in NJ. I'm not affiliated with any rescues, but will help with transport and keep him a few days until he can go into an approved foster. Just putting it out there.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

GREAT NEWS! I got an email from Garden State German Shepherd Rescue - they are picking the dog up tomorrow along with another female Shep who is stuck in the pound. Thanks for all the crossposting - great save. Isn't it nice when this networking thing actually works!!!


Donna B
Executive Director
All Star Pet Rescue, Inc.
Linden, NJ 
http://www.allstar.petfinder.com


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

YAY!!! thats great news!!!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

HURRAY!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks to everyone involved in networking and saving these two!!!


----------

